# Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 15-07-12



## andyh (5 Nov 2011)

Hello! 

So after a recent trip to TGM i have finally got what i have secretly always wanted a ADA Cube Garden 60P which is W60xD30xH36 (60l). The clarity of the glass and the pretty much none existent silicone make this a really special product. Its far better than other opti-whites i have owned. I am really too excited and over enthusiastic about the tank. I showed my wife expecting her to be as excited as me, and she simply said "Its a fish tank?"    DOH! I didn't even try to explain  

Another reason for choosing this was its aspect ratio is very close to that of the Golden Ratio of 1 to 1.6. I never used to really get this but what i do understand is that some tanks look visually more appealing than others, and to be honest i need all the help i can get!   

This is going to be in my study/office so it will be replacing my old 35l Nano, which has been relegated to the garage. This is already being used as a supplementary holding tank.

As seems a tradition here on UKAPS, i have started my journal well before the scaping stage, as i like the feedback I have got previously on other journals. Its helps when you have the UKAPS massive giving advice, criticism and support!  

The plan so far isn't clear, but its going to be done right is all i can say. I am currently planning how to suspend my light from the cupboards above my desk. The light is an Arcadia Luminaire 4x24 T5. I want it suspended as i want the open feel to the tank. It also gives me the ability to raise/lower the light as required. The only things i can say is its gonna have wood, lots of it and probably Manzi wood at that  

Here is the tank, still in its protective wrapping....

photo by andyh_2011, on Flickr

Once things get a little clearer in my mind i will include all the equipment and plant spec's   

Thanks for looking  

Andyh


----------



## Ian Holdich (5 Nov 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden*

looking forward to it Andy!


----------



## Alastair (5 Nov 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden*

Me too. Loved your other journal so will be following this mate


----------



## Jur4ik (5 Nov 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden*

Yes, the new ADA Quality is somehow different from the previous ones, better ..  TGM staff didn't agree with me, as I mentioned this during my last visit, but I think you know what I mean and finally the new Logo 

Wish you a good start


----------



## Ady34 (6 Nov 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden*

Hi Andy,
looking forward to this journal. Starting with your dream equipment and the 'its going to be done right' attitude only bodes well for this project, especially after the quality of your last 3 journals... or more if ive missed some.
Perhaps you could suspend the lighting via a ' shoelace' system which would be very inkeeping!! HaHa  
Good luck.
Ady.


----------



## flygja (6 Nov 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden*

Kitchen tank master is back!   

By the way, don't throw away the protective top and bottom cardboard bits. Great for filling with a bit of sand and doing some dry scaping. I'm saying this now because I'm having to make one for myself since my clone ADA60P didn't come with one


----------



## NeilW (6 Nov 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden*

This is my ideal tank-reasonable size for scaling and amazing build quality


----------



## Tom (6 Nov 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden*

Mine is sitting next me exactly the same, all boxed up! Looking forward to seeing what you do with it. I can't get myself to set mine up at the moment :/


----------



## andyh (8 Nov 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden*

Thanks for all the comments guys! 


The tank is unpacked now!

Ordered some ADA Amazonia Soil and ADA Powersand Special today to go with the Amazonia Powder i already have, that should be here in the next few days and then we are off!


----------



## Stu Worrall (8 Nov 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden*

nice one andy, looks real nice and i bet you can't wait till everything arrives!  Im itching to re-scape my nano and 90cm at the moment but too busy with everything else.  Manzi sounds nice too


----------



## andyh (26 Nov 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden*

Hello!

Been mad busy the last 10 days what with Aquatics Live and work and not been able to update the old journal! But i am back for at least a few days before i have to shoot off again. I really happy with the ways things are going and looking in the tank. 
So here is the Specification:

*Aquarium* - ADA 60P Cube Garden 60Wx36Tx30D

*Lights* – Suspended Arcadia Luminaire 4 x 24w T5, running 2 tubes for 7hrs per day. Tubes 3 x Osram Skywhite and 1 x Grolux (for enhancing Reds on plants & Fish)

*Filtration and CO2* – Eheim 2222 Main filter and Eheim Thermo 2324 (used as a CO2 reactor in conjunction with an Up CO2 Atomizer/2kg bottle on the intake of the filter). 
The 2222 has traditional Eheim media, whilst the 2324 has a Seachem Purigen 100ml bag, Carbon and some floss in it. CO2 is on 2hrs before lights for a total of 6.5hrs.

*Glassware *– Cal Aqua 13mm Lily pipes and intakes. Plus Cal Aqua Drop Checker

*Substrate* – ADA Powersand Special 2ltr, ADA Amazonia Soil & Powder 9ltrs

*Ferts* – Easy Life Kalium – Potassium, ADA Green Gain, ADA Phyton-Git, 
After 2 weeks start dosing Tropica Nutrition

*Hardscape* - Dragon stone and Manzi Wood

*Plants:*
Glossostigma Elantinoides
Eleocharis Parvula Hair Grass
Hemianthus Callitrichoides HC
Hydrocotyle Sp.Japan
Hydrocotyle Verticillata
Cryptocoryne Wedntii Brown
Cryptocoryne Parva
Rotala Wallichii
Rotala Rotundifolia
Echindorus Tenellus
Vesicularia dubyana Christmas Moss

*Livestock so far:*
Amano Shrimp
Otto's

Just taken a load of Pics and HD video which i am hope to post shortly  

Thanks for looking
Andyh


----------



## andyh (26 Nov 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED*

So here it is, The plan was to create an island type scape, i have used the Dragon stone in a different way to the past and used to to create ledges/plateaus all at different levels with various heights of plants. In the centre is the Manzi wood and The Rotala to give the central focal point and height.

This tank is going to require a prune soon as its approx. 2 weeks old to and will need a fair bit of trimming to keep its shape.

Please ignore the bloody awful eheim green pipe, that will be replaced soon with some CalAqua glassware once Santa has visited. (i broke the last one)  & Apologies for how photo heavy this one is, i got a little carried away   


Full Setup Shot by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Full tank shot ADA 60P by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Overhead Shot by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Close Up Right side by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Close Up Middle by andyh_2011, on Flickr


HC Growth by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Glosso And Hairgrass by andyh_2011, on Flickr


SIde view Right Side by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Low Shot by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Just working on a little HD video should have it done by the end of the weekend  
Thanks for looking  
Andyh


----------



## ghostsword (27 Nov 2011)

*Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 26-11*

Great photos, very classic scape.

What fish you planing? 


___________________________

I don't know what is the secret of success, but the secret of failure is trying to please the world!


----------



## andyh (27 Nov 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 26-11*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Great photos, very classic scape.
> What fish you planing?



Cheers Luis, the fish from lounge tank are in my holding tank so it will be a selection of them.


----------



## andyh (28 Nov 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 26-11*

Here is a HD Video:
http://youtu.be/KLidEo7mrLY?hd=1

don't forget to change to 1080p


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Nov 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 26-11*

nice vid Andy, very crisp and clean. The scape is also very symmetrical, i like the look of a symmetrical scape, they add a little bit more for me for some reason. When the middle back section grows in it'll really take shape.


----------



## FishyJake13 (28 Nov 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 26-11*

Really nice vid bud, looking forward to seeing it grown abit more


----------



## andyh (30 Nov 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 26-11*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> nice vid Andy, very crisp and clean. The scape is also very symmetrical, i like the look of a symmetrical scape, they add a little bit more for me for some reason. When the middle back section grows in it'll really take shape.



Thanks Ian, The symmetrical scape was something i was trying for the first time, i am really happy how it looks and once grown in should start to look a lot more natural. As you say its the middle back that needs to grow in and fill out to create the island effect. The rotala is now a good 6" tall so already looking better. The pruning technique is vital here to make the plant mass more dense. (which i am still learning)



			
				FishyJake13 said:
			
		

> Really nice vid bud, looking forward to seeing it grown abit more


Cheers dude, me to the worst stage for me is the start, i am impatient!


----------



## nayr88 (1 Dec 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 26-11*

2 words

Well jel


Haha looks brilliant Andy mate! Very very cool.


----------



## gillo45 (1 Dec 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 26-11*

I can't wait I have just picked up a 75x45x45 and it looks amazing hope it turns out like your tank Andy, great scape by the way !


----------



## andyh (3 Dec 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 26-11*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> 2 words
> Well jel
> Haha looks brilliant Andy mate! Very very cool.



Is Jel a real word? LOL 
Thanks mate



			
				gillo45 said:
			
		

> I can't wait I have just picked up a 75x45x45 and it looks amazing hope it turns out like your tank Andy, great scape by the way !


Nice size tank, thanks for your comments
Andy


----------



## andyh (8 Dec 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 26-11*

*DAY 13*


I added a shoal of Cardinal Tetras a few days ago, plus a few crystal red shrimp. I then had a good prune of the hair grass, Hc, glosso etc. Cant believe how much growth i already had experienced. I want really compact growth around the front of the tank so i will be keeping this well pruned  

The water is crystal clear since adding both Carbon and the Purigen.  

Started dosing ferts this week for the first time.

Here's a couple of pictures:


ADA60P 08/12/11 full tank shot by andyh_2011, on Flickr


ADA60P 08/12/11 by andyh_2011, on Flickr


ADA60P 08/12/11 HC close up by andyh_2011, on Flickr

Thanks for looking
Andyh


----------



## Stu Worrall (8 Dec 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 08-12*

very nice andy   will be good when your stems bush up in the middle. what end height are you going for there\

Nice rock work with the HC growing over too, always looks so natural when its grown like this.


----------



## andyh (9 Dec 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 08-12*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> very nice andy   will be good when your stems bush up in the middle. what end height are you going for there\
> Nice rock work with the HC growing over too, always looks so natural when its grown like this.


Cheers Stu  
Ideally I want the stems to be about to grow to about 2" from the surface and a lot more dense and bush like (trying to resist obvious innuendo's!). I have cut some of the taller stems already and replanted them. 

I am getting some ADA ECA from santa and i hope this will help my rotala and tennelus show their red side  

The Hc is throwing our runners over the rocks and really hides the joins between the rocks well, the HC seems to be doing well but have had it better before i have lowered the light a little more to see if that helps it some.


----------



## Stu Worrall (9 Dec 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 08-12*

I'm sure you'll get a nice thick bush Andy (Snigger  )  Whats ECA? Haven't heard of hat one before?


----------



## andyh (9 Dec 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 08-12*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> I'm sure you'll get a nice thick bush Andy (Snigger  )  Whats ECA? Haven't heard of hat one before?



This stuff, i know of a couple of people who have had good success with it. 
http://www.thegreenmachineonline.co...id-fertilisers/ada-liquid-fertilizers/ada-eca


----------



## andyh (10 Dec 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 08-12*

Mark Evans was round today and i couldn't resist getting some advice he suggested that i could prune my hair grass much closer than i had done and it will improve things. So thats what i am doing this evening, well once i have eaten my pizza!


----------



## nayr88 (10 Dec 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 08-12*

I hacked mine right back, leaving a mm's showing and it grew back and spread really wel.

Dominos I hope Andy! Texas BBQ thin base ...ahhh time to order a pizza i think


----------



## andyh (12 Dec 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 08-12*

So as planned i gave my Hairgrass, Glosso & Tennelus a really close prune its probably about 10mm or less in most places now.

Its looks brutal but i hope this grows back well, or Mark will be in trouble  


Untitled by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Close Prune by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Untitled by andyh_2011, on Flickr

be interesting to see how quick it grows back?
Thanks for looking
Andyh


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Dec 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 08-12*

theres nothing like a nice close haircut!  it will grow back in no time


----------



## bogwood (23 Dec 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 08-12*

Looking good. 
Certainly gone for a "close shave"

Lets hope its recovered for my visit at christmas, better not forget your "glass ware"


----------



## Tony Swinney (23 Dec 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 08-12*

Good stuff Andy, just keep everything clean and healthy otherwise algae may be attracted to the cut stems of the hairgrass   

Tony


----------



## andyh (23 Dec 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 08-12*



			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> Looking good.
> Certainly gone for a "close shave"
> Lets hope its recovered for my visit at christmas, better not forget your "glass ware"



You better not forget the glassware, since you have made me wait since Aquatics Live!
The tank is starting to show signs of good growth after the harsh prune, so should be good for your visit.



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Good stuff Andy, just keep everything clean and healthy otherwise algae may be attracted to the cut stems of the hairgrass
> Tony



Yeah thanks Tony! Keeping a close eye on that!!


----------



## andyh (29 Dec 2011)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 08-12*

So Santa has been and i got some nice things

I have a nice new CalAqua 13mm inlet to replace the ehiem one.

I also got some ADA ECA additive (basically an Iron based product, which claims to make your red plants redder and help generally with plant health. By way of a log i added the first dose today 24 drops as per instructions. Lets see what happens

I also got some Fissidens Fontanus which i have superglued to the wood.

Pics to follow shortly.

Andy


----------



## andyh (11 Jan 2012)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 29-12*

*DAY 45*

Things going well, tank is a lot more stable now. Only problem being a little BBA on the hardscape which is loosing the battle  .

The Rotala Stems had reached the surface and so i have cut them back down to about 5cm tall. i also trimmed the gloss and HC in parts. You will notice that i have added some fissisndens to the wood and onto a couple of the stones. I simply superglued it on, left it for 10days till it showed signs of growth and the pruned it back hard.

I chosen a background for these pics as i always seem to prefer the darker backgrounds.
Firstly DAY ONE


Full Setup Shot by andyh_2011, on Flickr

DAY 45

Full Tank Shot 2 by andyh_2011, on Flickr

More pics:


HC Carpet by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Crypts, FIssindens and HC by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Apistogramma Agassizii 'fire red' by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Full Tank Shot by andyh_2011, on Flickr

I am spending most time at the moment with pruning and dosing. 

The tank has reached the point were its a lot more stable, and i am able to make observations about the changes i am making. Mark mentioned that HC loved easycarbo, and he is right. I have dosed 2ml every other day for the last 7 days and the HC has really lept into life.  

The ADA ECA has a impact on the Rotala its defo looking a lot more pink, well it did before i pruned it all.

Thanks for looking

Andyh


----------



## bogwood (12 Jan 2012)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 11-01-12*

Looking good Andy.  
Nice to see my Fissindens survived the move back to Derby.

The HC has responded well, and is looking very vibrant.

Any sign of the apistos spawning, the male certainly looks stunning.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Jan 2012)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 11-01-12*

Looking nice Andy!



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> The ADA ECA has a impact on the Rotala its defo looking a lot more pink



This is good news mate. I dont have enough ECA for my bigger tanks, but i do have a really strong concentration of ELOS iron. I may start adding this to the 90cm, which has many red and pink hue plants. Currently, they're growing GREEN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andyh (12 Jan 2012)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 11-01-12*



			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> Looking good Andy.
> Nice to see my Fissindens survived the move back to Derby.
> The HC has responded well, and is looking very vibrant.
> Any sign of the apistos spawning, the male certainly looks stunning.



Cheers! I forgot that i originally gave you the fissindens, so it gone full circle!
The Apistos are defo up to something, but what is the real question!



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Looking nice Andy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Mark, and thanks for the EC advice with HC really working.

Yes the ECA is working the tennelus has started to go pink and the and the rotalas defo did. The amount you dose with the ECA is significant (24 drops per day on 60L) i may switch back to easy life Ferro after this runs out as its far more cost effective. Let me know about the ELOS iron, if its any good?

Andy


----------



## andyh (12 Feb 2012)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 11-01-12*

Update 12th Feb

Its been a month since my last update so here is a few pics. Everything growing well, just a little BBA on the hardscape, but i have reduced light levels by increasing the height of my light and concentrated on my CO2.

Here you go:


Full Tank Shot by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Corner Shot by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Full tank shot 2 by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Otto by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Close up by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Full tank shot 3 by andyh_2011, on Flickr

Sorry a little picture heavy, but as you can see things growing well, need to keep it looking good as Stu and Graeme will be popping by in a couple of weeks time, looks like i need to get my toothbrush out and starting scrubbing the rocks!   

Thanks for looking 

Andyh


----------



## Tom (13 Feb 2012)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 12-02-12*

Very nice Andy


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Feb 2012)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 12-02-12*

nice layout Andy, looks a lot bigger than it really is, good depth.


----------



## Ady34 (13 Feb 2012)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 11-01-12*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Update 12th Feb
> 
> Its been a month since my last update so here is a few pics. Everything growing well, just a little BBA on the hardscape, but i have reduced light levels by increasing the height of my light and concentrated on my CO2.
> 
> ...



Hi Andy,
the tank is looking great and the growth is clear to see.
I really like the layout and was searching the internet for inspiration for my next scape, and came across this by the hungarian aquascaper Hunar Orban - Forgotten Grove. 

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/competi ... ascape=224

Although plant choice differs, and you have a more central focal point with the main stem plant, the hardscaping itself is very similar. I was thinking of trying to produce something similar when i saw it and wanted to include crypts, then i came across this journal again and you have crypts within a similar concept. Its a great layout and works very well for me. Rescaping my current tank is way in the future as ive still a lot to learn, but inspirations are being drawn, your tank included!   
Great work,
Cheerio, 
Ady.


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Feb 2012)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 12-02-12*

Looks great Andy!


----------



## andyh (14 Feb 2012)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 12-02-12*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Very nice Andy


cheers dude, how is your Marine coming on?



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> nice layout Andy, looks a lot bigger than it really is, good depth.



Glad you noticed the depth is challenging in the 60p as its only 30cm front to back, but i am really happy with the way its turned out. Albeit i haven't taken one photo i am 100% happy with yet, must try harder!


----------



## andyh (14 Feb 2012)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 11-01-12*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ady,
Thanks for your comments its always great to receive such genuine and interesting feedback (reminds me why i do journals), i can certainly see the similarities in the two scapes, i really like Hunar's scape it looks very cool in a bigger tank. My goal was to create an island type scape as i like the low front to mid ground as it creates a perception of depth. My needs a prune to keep the back a little lower to re-create the island effect.

The crypts in my tank are doing very well and all have to do is prune out the massive leaves once every so often to keep it looking to scale. I really like the contrast of the brown crypt against the vivid greens.

If i was to do this scape again the things i would change are:

1. Add a mid height plant at the back either side of the Rotala to help with the transition from the tennelus as at the moment it doesn't quite look quite right to me.
2. Not add as many plants in the foreground,I have HC, Hairgrass, Hydro japan, Fissidens and Glosso. I am currently trying to reduce back to hair grass and HC with the odd bit of fissidens. It just looks a little busy.
3. I would increase the height transition front to back of the substrate was 4cm to 7cm probably go 3cm to 8cm next time and use come substrate dividers to keep it in check.

Thanks for looking

Andy



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Looks great Andy!



Ahhhhhh Steve, long time no speak my friend! Hope your well? Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Ady34 (14 Feb 2012)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 12-02-12*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Ady,
> Thanks for your comments its always great to receive such genuine and interesting feedback



No problem Andy.



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> If i was to do this scape again the things i would change are:
> 
> 1. Add a mid height plant at the back either side of the Rotala to help with the transition from the tennelus as at the moment it doesn't quite look quite right to me.
> 2. Not add as many plants in the foreground,I have HC, Hairgrass, Hydro japan, Fissidens and Glosso. I am currently trying to reduce back to hair grass and HC with the odd bit of fissidens. It just looks a little busy.
> 3. I would increase the height transition front to back of the substrate was 4cm to 7cm probably go 3cm to 8cm next time and use come substrate dividers to keep it in check.



It looks great to me but i do see your points. 
Perhaps just add some cyperus halferi or slightly smaller Blyxa Japonica either side of the rotala to add a bit more height but blend with the tennelus. With regards the foreground, i quite like the eclectic look, it looks natural and the slightly lighter glosso leaves and hydro japan pick up the tones of the rotala and tie it all together. I think it also helps add to the illusion of depth. I can see what you mean though, especially with the simplicity of the more central crypts and rotala. With regards to the substrate, thats something im also learning. 3-8cm would probably suit this scape more like you said, and further add to the depth. 
Anyway thats just nit picking really as it looks great the way it is.
Love the apistos too. 
Ady.


----------



## andyh (21 Feb 2012)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 12-02-12*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> It looks great to me but i do see your points.
> Perhaps just add some cyperus halferi or slightly smaller Blyxa Japonica either side of the rotala to add a bit more height but blend with the tennelus. With regards the foreground, i quite like the eclectic look, it looks natural and the slightly lighter glosso leaves and hydro japan pick up the tones of the rotala and tie it all together. I think it also helps add to the illusion of depth. I can see what you mean though, especially with the simplicity of the more central crypts and rotala. With regards to the substrate, thats something im also learning. 3-8cm would probably suit this scape more like you said, and further add to the depth.
> Anyway thats just nit picking really as it looks great the way it is.
> Love the apistos too.
> Ady.



Yeah i may add some plants to assist with the transition, i have always fancied a go at C.Helferi. Its due a really good trim to keep it in shape, but putting that off as i have a couple of fellow UKAPS ers coming at the weekend and i want them seeing it at its best     


Here is an in-situ shot, just took it with iPhone 


In-situ shot by andyh_2011, on Flickr

Thanks for looking  

Andyh


----------



## Stu Worrall (21 Feb 2012)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 12-02-12*

very nice andy, looking forward to seeing it


----------



## Ady34 (21 Feb 2012)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 12-02-12*

Looking great Andy, 
I see M Evans tank on the computer screen there.... i think i may have commented on that particular shot, 'artistically' describing it as 'a natural meadow, leading into and enchanted forest'! ADA calendar too?
Anyway sorry for being nosey, the tank looks 'lush' and it must be nice working on the computer with that view.



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Its due a really good trim to keep it in shape, but putting that off as i have a couple of fellow UKAPS ers coming at the weekend and i want them seeing it at its best



Yeah theres always that transitional period straight after a trim when you wish it looked a bit fuller again!
All the best for the weekend with the UKAPS ers!
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## bogwood (22 Feb 2012)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 21-02-12*

Nice in-situ shot Andy.
You expecting "Royalty". Looks like youve had CONTRACT CLEANERS in sorting your office out.
Could have done with them myself. My 2075 has sprung a leak. (will ring you later.)
Cheers


----------



## andyh (15 Jul 2012)

*Re: Andyh's ADA 60P Cube Garden UPDATED 21-02-12*

Well Guys, its been an age!  Missed you all    

This tank has just been stripped down today, ready for a new scape. Had a really mad busy time lately but things are getting back to normal so its time for a new Scape in the 60p. I have a few ideas and my holding tanks are brimming with lots of nice things. Hoping to get playing with hardscape this week. I feel a new journal coming on.....


----------



## Alastair (16 Jul 2012)

Looking forward to a new scape mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kristoph91 (16 Jul 2012)

Look forward to the next masterpiece


----------



## andyh (16 Jul 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Looking forward to a new scape mate
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks Alastair, just been look at your puddle of mud! Sweeeeeeeeet Chocs are one of my fav fish! Great looking tank, keep up the good work!



			
				KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Look forward to the next masterpiece



Not sure about that! but thanks for your kind words!


----------

